# How are dues billed?



## Hbushey (Sep 10, 2015)

I just won an auction for Worldmark timeshare.  In auction it was indicated I would pay seller $716 for last years dues (I would assume that means 2015).  When they sent me what I owe them they added another $180 for quarterly dues for Septmeber, October and November.  That seems like those would be dues for 2015 that I'm paying to seller.  Am I being double billed.  I'm thinking the seller is dishonest. 

I guess what I'm asking is, are dues billed based on a calendar year (716.59 for the calendar year 2015). Or are they billed based on your use year (October 2015 to October 2016 for October use year, with first bill of 2016 being billed in October 2015)

Thanks
Heather


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 10, 2015)

Hbushey said:


> I just won an auction for Worldmark timeshare.  In auction it was indicated I would pay seller $716 for last years dues (I would assume that means 2015).  When they sent me what I owe them they added another $180 for quarterly dues for Septmeber, October and November.  That seems like those would be dues for 2015 that I'm paying to seller.  Am I being double billed.  I'm thinking the seller is dishonest.
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, are dues billed based on a calendar year (716.59 for the calendar year 2015). Or are they billed based on your use year (October 2015 to October 2016 for October use year, with first bill of 2016 being billed in October 2015)
> 
> ...



I'm told they are billed by use year.  So if your use year starts Sep 1, you are paying toward the new year.


----------



## presley (Sep 10, 2015)

They are billed per calendar year. If your contract has points from last year included, many sellers will ask you to reimburse the MFs for those points. It sounds like this contract was set up on quarterly billing, which I know nothing about. WM takes $ from my credit card every month and while I know some people pay annually, they told me on the phone that I had to to pay monthly. I think I just had an idiot on the phone.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 10, 2015)

There was not an option given to me but I am billed quarterly, so it sounds right.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 10, 2015)

Travelshare dues are monthly, non-TS (includes all resale) are paid quarterly.  Sounds like the account was a year behind with dues owing from the last half of 2014.  You can't make any reservations until the dues are current so you either have to pay or cancel the purchase.  
Best not to assume anything when it comes to auctions.  

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 10, 2015)

Many WM resellers ask for 1 year reimbursement for past MF due to carrying credits in the account plus a quarter more while waiting for name to be recorded by WM which takes a couple of months.  Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 10, 2015)

sptung said:


> Many WM resellers ask for 1 year reimbursement for past MF due to carrying credits in the account plus a quarter more while waiting for name to be recorded by WM which takes a couple of months.  Nothing out of the ordinary.



Sptung, has this right, 

nothing wrong here


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 10, 2015)

sptung said:


> Many WM resellers ask for 1 year reimbursement for past MF due to carrying credits in the account plus a quarter more while waiting for name to be recorded by WM which takes a couple of months.  Nothing out of the ordinary.


Agreed. I paid prior year fees for the prior years accumulated credits and this was all written in their eBay ad ahead of time. This should have been explained in the OP seller's eBay ad as well as this seller does a lot of eBay business.


----------



## itschoice (Sep 11, 2015)

Your account is coming with a lot of banked credits. Some are even in a reservation. The dues reimbursement are for those banked credits and the other dues are for this quarter. They plan it our pretty well with the current dues usually covering until you have the account. As for the past dues it usually says in the posting that its bid amount + past dues + $299. It just seems weird but it is not. See the dues reimbursement is for those unused credits that you now get to use since the original owner didn't use them. 

What I find as being new is the $199 closing cost. If you are the one that got the Timeshare Angles one that ended on the 7th you did fine. But I see they are now charging closing costs which they use to not do. So in short, they are not charging you 2 times.

Also, I have a mixed account so I don't know how they will bill you for your MF. Chances are that it will be set up the same as the past owner but you never know.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 11, 2015)

If it is Timeshare Angels, they know what they are doing and is an honest reseller.  I bought it off their website (non auction), it was fully loaded plus additional reservation to park would have been expired points.  The "parked" points was a surprise and it was in the account after closing.  I checked with them and confirmed that they were mine to use.


----------



## Hbushey (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone.  I went back and deleted the sellers name as I thought better of it...can everyone still see it still?  Everything worked out fine.  I made the wrong assumption that because the amount listed to reimburse the seller was the amount of 2015 dues that they were all paid.  Really I was reimbursing the previous running year (the last quarter of 2014 and first three quarters of 2015).  I then finished out the last quarter of 2015 taking over dues this month.  

Nice surprise was that none of the points expire at the use year in October.  The seller must have rented points that they didn't use because there are 17000 banked points with first expiration in August 2016.  Money has all been wired and we are waiting on paperwork from Worldmark.

I think I had a little buyers remorse and anxiety with such a big purchase on eBay ALL payable up front without a real contract.  The surprise extra cost made me worry that they'll be other surprises.  Although in reality it wasn't a surprise, just poorly represented.  I provided feedback to seller to list the amount of remaining fees for the year instead of buyer taking over fees in such and such month; not sure if they'll take it because the unknown amount results in higher bids.


----------



## Hbushey (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input.  We finally closed (12/22/2015) and after MANY hiccups we almost have what was represented to us.  We are still lacking housekeeping tokens, but have been promised they will be transferred as soon as they get some.  The previous owner had used up ALL points and borrowed housekeeping - not what was represented.  Happily the seller has done all they can to make sure everything is right.  I Must say I've developed a case of OCD, pouring over the resort availability calendars several times a day.  We have booked the following:

Marina Dunes short stay in January
Angels Camp short stay in February
San Diego Mission Vally for Spring break
Long Beach WA in June
Kihei in September

It's been fun watching the "live" calendar quickly change.  A Depoe Bay popped up and was gone while I was still debating.  Also several Marina Dunes single days that lasted less than an hour.  I'm impressed with all the variety of reservations I was able to get in the last week!  Next year I'll have to get used to less trips as I've used so many of those extra credits from the purchase...

Super Excited to get away!

Thanks
Heather


----------



## itschoice (Dec 29, 2015)

Hbushey said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  We finally closed (12/22/2015) and after MANY hiccups we almost have what was represented to us.  We are still lacking housekeeping tokens, but have been promised they will be transferred as soon as they get some.  The previous owner had used up ALL points and borrowed housekeeping - not what was represented.  Happily the seller has done all they can to make sure everything is right.  I Must say I've developed a case of OCD, pouring over the resort availability calendars several times a day.  We have booked the following:
> 
> Marina Dunes short stay in January
> Angels Camp short stay in February
> ...


Oh you are hooked...lol. But so am I. Congrats you are in for a great time. Those are good reservations.


----------



## LLW (Dec 29, 2015)

Hbushey said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  We finally closed (12/22/2015) and after MANY hiccups we almost have what was represented to us.  We are still lacking housekeeping tokens, but have been promised they will be transferred as soon as they get some.  The previous owner had used up ALL points and borrowed housekeeping - not what was represented.  Happily the seller has done all they can to make sure everything is right.  I Must say I've developed a case of OCD, pouring over the resort availability calendars several times a day.  We have booked the following:
> 
> Marina Dunes short stay in January
> Angels Camp short stay in February
> ...



Welcome to WM! Those are good reservations - I am impressed also!  Seems like you have more than the average knowledge of a new buyer. For WM, the more the better!  Congrats! It will be fun. Ask if you have questions.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 29, 2015)

You did good, ... and what you did seems to take the wind out of the sails of all the complainers on the wmowners forum and the facebook group that say that they can never get a decent reservation especially since Wyndham took over as developer and manager

it isnt superior knowledge (I mean this stuff isnt brain surgery) its a basic knowledge of how this stuff works and most importantly, persistence. and maybe a little advanced planning


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 29, 2015)

Congrats to you for knowing how to use your timeshare right away.  I am impressed with the Kihei reservation. My friends have been able to reserve at Kihei as well but the one time I looked at 13 months ahead I did not see anything, so I am under the impression that it is a tough one.


----------



## LLW (Dec 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> Congrats to you for knowing how to use your timeshare right away.  I am impressed with the Kihei reservation. My friends have been able to reserve at Kihei as well but the one time I looked at 13 months ahead I did not see anything, so I am under the impression that it is a tough one.



Was it a school holiday month? May and late September/October are easier than other months. The fact that Kihei has lots of units helps too. Of course, the large number of units could not completely offset the high demand in winter or school holidays, leading to unavailability at 13 months.

Looking several times a day also helps catching the cancellations on which there are no waitlists. Those go  quickly within hours, but looking every few hours would catch them. A high % of WM reservations are cancelled.


----------

